# Single people who started off with egg sharing



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Just looking for some more advice (as this forum is a fountain of knowledge!) Hoping to start egg sharing soon, had initial consultation but scan showed two cysts on one of my ovaries so was advised to go back in two months to see if they would disappear. Doctor was hoping that as I was still on the minipill at this point (due to heavy periods) the cysts may have been caused by the pill and stopping it would help them go away. So he sent me away to fill in forms with the hope that when I have my next appointment if the cysts have gone we can start the process straight away. Anyway, due to being single I've never had my fertility checked or anything (naively hoping everything is ok!) and thought in the two months I'm waiting to go back for another scan I'd get some of the blood tests done with my GP. Went to see GP who was lovely and agreed to do any tests the computer would let her order, however I'm just waiting to have a bleed to coincide with the day 1-4 bloods but still havent had any signs that my period is on its way since stopping the pill. So... sorry for the long winded post... but question is will the clinic really need these bloods (as in LH, oestradiol) or do they just rely on the AMH if going straight into egg sharing/IVF? Wondering whether to go back to GP and just get the other bloods done (HIV etc, CMV..). But then again, the clinic may want me to defer my repeat scan until I've had a bleed? So many questions floating around my head!xx


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

I started off egg sharing and yes I think they'll want all the tests. From what I remember there's a cut off for the AMH of around 7 or 8. If you are under that then you can't egg share. You also need to be 35 or under. You can google a lot for the requirements, but they're mostly all the same. Good luck


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Not sure if my post was a little muddled when I've read it back. I know they will need many blood tests but wondered if they need the specific day 1-4 bloods (FSH, LH and Oestradiol)? Or can these tests be 'replaced' by AMH? As consultant at my appointment never mentioned going back to have bloods done at a specific time of cycle, just that they would be done at my next visit if cysts were gone and we could proceed with egg-sharing. Thanks for the reply Natclare, I'm just so new to all this all advice is welcome!xx


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

I'm not sure about the LH etc, can you email your consultant and ask them?? But it is definitely worth getting the infectious diseases eg HIV, Hepatitis now as you need to have test results within last six months. CMV I guess they'd need to know and you will need it, I am guessing for the eggs you'd share they'd pair you with a couple who matched your positive or negative status.


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi natclare, actually ended up getting the bloods done this morning (day 4) as came on period a few days ago. I think I was just getting panicky in case it never arrived and whether I'd need the bloods or not. I think this whole fertility thing makes you always think the worst, I was convinced it would take months and months for it ever to arrive and I'd have to wait that long to start treatment. Thanks for the advice.xx


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

My egg sharing journey was quite quick, just held up by the recipient having a cyst at the time... Anyway you will need all the bloods doing but not CMV, at least my clinic didn't do that one - not sure if it's relevant for egg sharers (I believe it's more relevant for sperm donors for IUI).
Best of luck with the results!x


----------

